# Blues crabs



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you flounder stickers seeing any crabs out there or are they not here this time f year?


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Saw one lone crab this last week, believe they are gone but not sure where gone is..deeper waters?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*We are catching a few off our dock.*

It has really slowed down though.


----------

